# Asturias



## Hagalaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy something in Spain, at the moment I'm very impressed with what the region Asturias has to offer and I'd love to find something there.

I was hoping there would be people here that have some experience with buying or owning land in this region?

Could you tell me a little something about : 

* Regional laws concerning building permission (for fully new buildings and/or renovation projects).

* If most of the detached properties I would find there would be possible to use as an official residence rather then a vacation home.

* What's the climate like over there? I'm hoping there is some more rainfall then in Southern Spain.

* Are there any other things I should bear in mind when buying something over here?

Thank you very much!

Kind regards,

Michiel


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hagalaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to buy something in Spain, at the moment I'm very impressed with what the region Asturias has to offer and I'd love to find something there.
> 
> ...


Asturias, the little that I know of it, is beautiful and captivating. Hopefully we'll be spending a second holiday there this year. There is certainly a lot more rain than in the south and that is one of the reasons that to my mind it is much more beautiful than the south.
I don't know any of the answers to your questions but have two suggestions.
One is to scroll down to the end of the page and you'll see links to other threads with similar titles, and if you scroll down on those you'll get to others and so on. Also go to the main page, find the search, click on advanced search and search for northern spain, north spain, Gijón etc using both the title of thread option and search entire thread.
Also a good way to find out about renovation, building and living in Asturias would be to go there and try it out. If you look on the FAQ's #6 you'll see some links to websites where you can find projects to work on in Europe in exchange for food and lodging. Many of them are people who are setting up farms/ rebuilding etc and some are in Asturias. There's a lot of other info on there too about the paperwork you have to do to come and live in Spain


----------



## Hagalaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you very much for the tips! I hadn't noticed the related topics part yet, since it's located way down the page, I'm definately going to check out those links you suggested, it would be very interesting to meet some people there and learn from their experiences and the work they are doing there!


----------



## Chavarrias (Apr 27, 2014)

"Asturias is Spain and the rest just land taken from the Moors" goes the old saying.

Most regions of Spain have something interesting to offer and Asturias is no exception. You will love the green and lush landscapes, the architecture of many towns will take you to another time. The folks are welcoming and honest and the food is among the best of Atlantic Spain which immediately takes it very high in the rankings. Get ready for a strong and distinct regional personality too (as in most cases in Spain except for perhaps Madrid/Barcelona and the British/German colonies along the Mediterranean coastlines and islands) Infrastructure and social services are of a very good standard too.

If you think that suits you you will have to look now at the cons: As with the rest of Spain, the job market is not thriving. If you are planning to run your own business you will have to be prepared to face a mammoth bureaucracy. The weather may be an issue too if what you are looking for is Medierranean: As with the rest of the Atlantic coast the weather there is predominantly oceanic and rainfall is abundant and spread throughout the year. Think of the South of England with slightly longer and warmer summers.

This said, the summertime still offers plenty of beach-time opportunities and beaches in Asturias are simply great. I will never forget the one at Cuevas de Mar.

Not many people consider Atlantic Spain simply because it doesn't fit in the rather restricted narrative of what Spain should be even though Northern Spain was were the Spain we all know and love started and millions of people inhabit those green, rich and ancient provinces.


----------



## Hagalaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the information Chavarrias!

The weather is actually just what I'm looking for. I've been looking around other places in Spain and it's a bit too dry/hot for me. As I'd like to collect rainwater as a main watersource I think this is the place to be!

I know about the bad economy in Spain at the moment. But I'm not really bothered as the main reason I'd like to go there is to start a life off-grid. Maybe in the future I'll be starting a small business of some sort but everything will be dealt with when the time is ripe 

I'm just wondering, I'm going to look for this on the forum too, but what should be done to become an official resident in Spain? I'm from Belgium and I'd like to have duel nationality, so part Belgian, part Spaniard. Is this possible?

Thanks for the info and your time!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hagalaz said:


> Thanks for the information Chavarrias!
> 
> The weather is actually just what I'm looking for. I've been looking around other places in Spain and it's a bit too dry/hot for me. As I'd like to collect rainwater as a main watersource I think this is the place to be!
> 
> ...


becoming an official resident of Spain is totally different to taking Spanish nationality - atm once you've been an official resident for 10 years you can apply for Nationality

you have to register as resident at/within 90 days of your arrival, at the local _extranjería_

you will need to show that you can support yourself financially & that you have healthcare provision in place


----------

